# masts through soffits



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

What is most effective and cleanest way to gat a mast through a soffit?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> What is most effective and cleanest way to gat a mast through a soffit?


Hole saw.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Hole saw the soffit, but first run a long pilot bit (1/4") through the soffit/roof. Keep it plumb as possible. This hole is for location purposes. Use a sharp 2 5/8 (if I recall) on the soffit & a three inch or so on the roof. Use a carbide if possible on the roof, or an old holesaw, because you're going to ruin it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

trying to line up the hole so the rigid is parked next to a stud in the direction of pull wieght is always a chore for me

usually some investigation is in order

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sparky723 said:


> What is most effective and cleanest way to gat a mast through a soffit?


Barrel tile? Flat roof? Asphalt shingles? Cement tile? What are we working with here Spark?


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

sparky723 said:


> What is most effective and cleanest way to gat a mast through a soffit?


As stated use a hole saw just make sure to get the shingles out of the way first.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I mount the meter, shoot a laser up to the soffit and mark it. Then I run an 18" bell hanger bit plumb through the soffit and roof all at once. Then I drill the soffit with a hole saw. Then I go to the roof, cut the shingles away and drill the roof. Then slip the roof boot in and send the pipe up or down.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Ahh, experience ...

LONG pilot drill on the hole saw. This lets you know where the mast will pierce the roof deck.

Hole saw ONLY for the soffit. The gravel in roof shingles is instant death to the hole saw.

Roof deck .... use your boxcutter to cut the shingles away from around the area where the mast will exit. No need to be precise; the roof jack will cover the whole area. Then use the sawzall to cut a slightly larger, oval hole for the mast. If you're off a bit, you can enlarge the hole with the sawzall.

Why an oval hole? Because the roof is at an angle. OK, maybe I should have said 'elliptical,' but you get the idea.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Binford's 6300 Electrician's Mast hole saw:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey 480, 
I like it. Did you cut the back off the holesaw and weld it to the back of the pipe or do something else? Can't tell from the pic's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The hole saw is complete. It has to be in order to both use the pilot bit and to change it (hence the hole in the side to access the set screw). Just put a steel plate on the other end and welded on a cut-off allen wrench.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have seen those with bearings and a chuck before. seems like a nice set up but it's really not that hard to cut a couple holes in a soffit.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The hole saw is complete. It has to be in order to both use the pilot bit and to change it (hence the hole in the side to access the set screw). Just put a steel plate on the other end and welded on a cut-off allen wrench.


 
I thought that could be an 18" bit. I will be making one of those for sure.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> I thought that could be an 18" bit. I will be making one of those for sure.
> Thanks for the idea.


The bit is changeable. I can put in any 1/4 bit I need. Just depends on the pitch of the roof which length I use.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Plumb bob


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Service Call said:


> Plumb bob



'Splain how that works.....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> 'Splain how that works.....


Well, I place my plum bob on top of the meter hub and it shoots a little red dot up to where I have to drill. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, I place my plum bob on top of the meter hub and it shoots a little red dot up to where I have to drill. :thumbsup:



And for the roof?........:whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> And for the roof?........:whistling2:


See post #7. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> See post #7. :thumbsup:



Even with a laser, it seem so, well, 60's Soviet style. :laughing:


----------

